# Dbol pumps already?



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

Day 4 of dbol at 30mg I feel a strong desire to lift and I'm in a good mood and feel like I'm already bigger.

Is this the dbol already? Last cycle of dbol I got barely anything.

Would it be stupid to workout twice in a day once it awhile? Thinking of doing chest and tris and legs later.


----------



## tigershark1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lots of dudes have AM/PM routines. Just split up your workouts so you're not working the same primary muscle groups and you should be good.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Yup, 4 days in you can see the effects.

-T


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love Dbol... sounds like your using the real thing for the first time... have fun!

A Good AM/PM split I have used with great results:

AM/PM
Chest/Triceps
Back/Biceps
REST
Shoulders/Traps&Abs
Quads/Hams&Calves
REST
REPEAT


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn you hit the gym twice a day often? Right on man.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

I ran it 50mg ED for 2 weeks fucking hated it.
I walk 500 yards and my legs where fully pumped same with back.
Even fucked my workouts
Second set and the muscle feels like it was going to pop out the skin.

Was going to go with a lower dose but i got 50mg tabs like a tit.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

Only when I'm trying to get cut up... the idea is to keep your glycogen stores depleted (by training frequently) thus forcing your body to tap into fat. Plus your doubling your calorie expenditure.

For gains... I have a theory. To maximize recovery, do a heavy intense lower body workout AM and a upper body PM once a week... not sure if it would work though...

By the way, what Dbol are you using? who'd you get it from?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I ran it 50mg ED for 2 weeks fucking hated it.
> I walk 500 yards and my legs where fully pumped same with back.
> Even fucked my workouts
> Second set and the muscle feels like it was going to pop out the skin.
> ...



Damn, I have never used 50mg of Dbol before... I think the max I've gone was 30mg and loved every day of it...

That's why I laugh when guys recommend 40+ mg to newbs for their first cycle...

If it's GOOD dbol, you don't need a ton...


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Only when I'm trying to get cut up... the idea is to keep your glycogen stores depleted (by training frequently) thus forcing your body to tap into fat. Plus your doubling your calorie expenditure.
> 
> For gains... I have a theory. To maximize recovery, do a heavy intense lower body workout AM and a upper body PM once a week... not sure if it would work though...
> 
> By the way, what Dbol are you using? who'd you get it from?



Thats the DC routine also known as Dogcrap
Upper body and lower body workout same day.
Pretty sure it is ?

Yeah Going to run it 25mg ED.
Stuff is way to powerful to be running at 50mg.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Thats the DC routine also known as Dogcrap
> Upper body and lower body workout same day.
> Pretty sure it is ?
> 
> ...



I'm not familiar with DC... I just figured if you can stimulate the muscles to grow in one day and give yourself six days of rest, you might get bigger...


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm running British Dragon dbol


----------



## boss (Feb 24, 2011)

i miss good dbol. i had 20mg pink ones before. did 40mg ED. i loved it. the only dbol i have now i find id have to do 80g to get what i had with the pink ones. so no more for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I'm not familiar with DC... I just figured if you can stimulate the muscles to grow in one day and give yourself six days of rest, you might get bigger...


 
i think you'd have to tweak your diet for this


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Was going to go with a lower dose but i got 50mg tabs like a tit.



I've had 50mg IP tabs before, cut em up next time. His tabs are baby aspirin sized but you can still make 4 chunks with a razor blade.

Orals work fast, thats one prime reason to use them.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in day 3 taking 60mg of Dbol ED so if its good stuff I should be feeling it anyday now right? The dbol I'm taking is local stuff and everybody here uses it. 
Is it common for it to take two weeks sometimes or would it be underdosed if that were the case?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 25, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm in day 3 taking 60mg of Dbol ED so if its good stuff I should be feeling it anyday now right? The dbol I'm taking is local stuff and everybody here uses it.
> Is it common for it to take two weeks sometimes or would it be underdosed if that were the case?



I had underdosed shit dbol, ran it at 50mg with little to no pumps. It sucked. I think most feel at a week, sometimes sooner. What dbol are you on?

I remember you wondering about deca for your back, you ever run it?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I had underdosed shit dbol, ran it at 50mg with little to no pumps. It sucked. I think most feel at a week, sometimes sooner. What dbol are you on?
> 
> I remember you wondering about deca for your back, you ever run it?


 
They come in 10mg methandrostenolone caps with a batch number in a sealed bag but no brand name. In Oz its really hard to get the real deal. Last time I was taking 40mg and after two weeks during my shoulder workouts I could barely get my drink bottle to my mouth due to the insane pumps.

Ive had trouble finding deca at a reasonable price so I've just started a test/tren/dbol cycle. My back is fine now but I've learned not to go for 1RM deadlift too often.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I guess one way to find out is take them and see! I was so pissed when I found out mine were garbage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2011)

my first batch of dbols were script


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> my first batch of dbols were script


 
Script Dbol ... Someday


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Script Dbol ... Someday


 
 . . those days are gone unfortunately


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 25, 2011)

Mudge said:


> I've had 50mg IP tabs before, cut em up next time. His tabs are baby aspirin sized but you can still make 4 chunks with a razor blade.
> 
> Orals work fast, thats one prime reason to use them.



I will do that.
They are big fuckers from GP.

What dose would you recommend ?


----------



## ROID (Feb 25, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Damn, I have never used 50mg of Dbol before... I think the max I've gone was 30mg and loved every day of it...
> 
> *That's why I laugh when guys recommend 40+ mg to newbs for their first cycle.*..
> 
> If it's GOOD dbol, you don't need a ton...



In a few years using anything less than 50mg of dbol will be considered a waste of time.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blue Hearts from on site sponsor here are GTG


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2011)

Shit i was picked from a sponsor to try out blue hearts ,they want video and log it to show its works! Hey free and it was on my list to cycle with! And they will have their wish!!


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I started to feel them the first day LOL!  Definitely got more pumped and vascular by Day 4...  I'm finished week 3 and taking the Dragon Pharma 20mg tabs (60mg x day) and loving it!


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 27, 2011)

Why does d-bol makes you so thirsty? I feel like a whale drinking water every 10 minutes. I'm drinking a least 40oz more water a day (a guess, I have no idea)

Another thing I notice is I get disgusted by sugary drinks. Usually I'll have a sprite 3 times a week, now I do not want anything to do with one, any idea?

I'm up about 4 pounds in a week, not bad considering I don't look bloated. This is at 30mg and I have a strong desire to workout, i'm in a great mood and I feel like i'm bigger and my head is up my ass (meaning I feel like a bad ass mother fucker)  

Only bad side is more headaches, usually I get rid of them.

Can't wait for the deca and test to kick in, this will be one sick ride. Thinking of running the d-bol for 5 weeks @ 30mg.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Why does d-bol makes you so thirsty? I feel like a whale drinking water every 10 minutes. I'm drinking a least 40oz more water a day (a guess, I have no idea)
> 
> Another thing I notice is I get disgusted by sugary drinks. Usually I'll have a sprite 3 times a week, now I do not want anything to do with one, any idea?
> 
> ...



I got the same thing.
Constantly had a dry throat.
Sugary drinks put me off becuase it made it feel like i had swallowed sand.

Think it may be something to do with the strain on your liver.
Body might be wanting more water to deal with it.
or it may have some Thermogenic properties that make you sweat more ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)

where the fuck you think all that 'water retention' comes from?????


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> where the fuck you think all that 'water retention' comes from?????



lol i completely forgot about this


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Cage fighter (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm on GP dbol at 30 mg a day that shit is strong I feel like I could lift a house !! Haha I'm on day 6 and feels amazing the pumps are crazy threw 20 more pounds on my curls last night night  and got 12 reps off my max and still wanted more lol I can't wait for the test to kick it


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I will do that.
> They are big fuckers from GP.
> 
> What dose would you recommend ?


  man i feel ya BLZ m8 same thing and im on 30mg only GL dbol tht stuff is defo g2g from Naps i get back and leg pumps like a mofo


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> man i feel ya BLZ m8 same thing and im on 30mg only GL dbol tht stuff is defo g2g from Naps i get back and leg pumps like a mofo



I dropped my dose to 25mg ED.... fuck 50 !


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I dropped my dose to 25mg ED.... fuck 50 !


  well i can tell u i like dbol but im kinda glad ill be off of it soon lol 
 i need a break from the pumps for sure


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

dbol so dirty thats why I love it


----------



## endurance724 (Feb 28, 2011)

gymrat what brand u got


----------



## Repo (Feb 28, 2011)

I love Dbol - 50mgs a day for me is awesome. 

If your going to do two workouts a day - make sure you have a specific reason for two separate workouts.

Just remember your muscles grow in-between workouts - they have to repair and rebuild to grow.

I prefer to hit them extremely hard - as Dorian Yates says "Blood and Guts" ... Then grow.

If I can't give it everything I have - I prefer to give my body rest.

It might not be bad to shock the body if your in a sticking point - but only if it's not from over training.


----------



## Repo (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> dbol so dirty thats why I love it



Well said!


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't even feel that sore then next day and I'm literally fucking shit up in the gym. Up over 5 pounds at normal weigh in. This is at 30mg. Good shit.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 2, 2011)

I think i'm going to bump up to 35mg, 10, 15 before the gym, 10 again.


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 2, 2011)

i been taking 1 in the am 1 at noon and chew 2 1 hr before the gym works good so far


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there a big jump between 30mg and 40mg for those that have done it?


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 3, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Is there a big jump between 30mg and 40mg for those that have done it?


  idk ive done it once i wont hit the gym till tomorrow so im gonna try again 
 the pumps felt the same but im just comming back off of the flu so they might be more intense now im not sure lol for a few days


----------



## Vlakkie (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol my girlfriend is pharmasist so no worries there with stock and dodgy gear...


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 3, 2011)

what brand dbol u got


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 3, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Day 4 of dbol at 30mg I feel a strong desire to lift and I'm in a good mood and feel like I'm already bigger.
> 
> Is this the dbol already? Last cycle of dbol I got barely anything.
> 
> Would it be stupid to workout twice in a day once it awhile? Thinking of doing chest and tris and legs later.




if u can do chest and tris...then legs pm...

you have some serious fucking intensity problems..r u going in and benching like 100 pounds for 1 set and 1 set of skull crushers..

stop being a pussy, and fuck shit up..and if u can still have the energy to do legs at night, you should stop working out and become a meth head for the rest of ur life


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah... I'm going to become a meth head cause I have energy to do a second workout, seems I'am not the only person here who does. Not. I actually haven't done a second workout yet but it was a question.

Who the fuck are you to come in here and act like your some big bad mother fucker? Your 19 for crying out loud, you'll be on TRT before your 30 years old. Didn't mommy teach you? If you have nothing nice to say, don't say it at all.

Your ego is through the fucking roof. Get real man. Get a women or some shit you need it. This isn't the first time I've seen you act like a total tool.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually, TRT by 21 not 30.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 4, 2011)

Little harsh Gym.
Hes only done 1-2 cycle's

If you think you could workout twice a day then look into DC[Dogcrap] training. 
I can only handle Chest Tri shoulders for one day.....i could do legs later but wouldn't be able to give it 100%


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 4, 2011)

Dc training made me get sick and feeling over-trained almost every time. Intensemuscle.com is a good site to learn about it. I did Chest, delts, tris on one day. Back, biceps, forearms the next day. Hams, quads, calves the next workout. 
I did this monday, wednesday and friday. Helluva program.

Dont over do it on the dbol, try to get the working sets in before the too intense pumps set in. Thats the only draw back I see from dbol. Wish I had some though.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 4, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Yeah... I'm going to become a meth head cause I have energy to do a second workout, seems I'am not the only person here who does. Not. I actually haven't done a second workout yet but it was a question.
> 
> Who the fuck are you to come in here and act like your some big bad mother fucker? Your 19 for crying out loud, you'll be on TRT before your 30 years old. Didn't mommy teach you? If you have nothing nice to say, don't say it at all.
> 
> Your ego is through the fucking roof. Get real man. Get a women or some shit you need it. This isn't the first time I've seen you act like a total tool.




just sayin it sounds like your having some issues with your training intensity... Have you ever seen a routine with chest and legs in the same day?

no bcuz only a fucking retard would do that..


----------



## Life (Mar 4, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Little harsh Gym.
> Hes only done 1-2 cycle's
> 
> If you think you could workout twice a day then look into DC[Dogcrap] training.
> I can only handle Chest Tri shoulders for one day.....i could do legs later but wouldn't be able to give it 100%



Hes done at least three since I've been here.

I think DC training or 5/3/1 or Juggernaut training are amazing for training if you're bulking. I don't care how much energy you think you have that shit will fuck you up if you do it right. Twice a day with the kind of intensity required to grow big is extremely taxing. I think Arnold over trained a lot, granted he got results, but I think those could have been even better if he did some intensity cycling. Then again he was on a lot of sauce at the time..


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 4, 2011)

So far I'm just sticking to a easy old school routine. Up 5.5 pounds with .25" off my waist. Not bad in 11 days. I think I'm going to up to 40mg trmw with a 10/15/5/10 dosing


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 4, 2011)

What brand dbol


----------

